# Newbie Hello



## XFIREN (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone! We are Brenda & John Myers from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada, New RVers, New Outbacker and New to this forum. We look forward to reading, speaking with and learning from you Veteran Outbackers


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome from another CANUCK.Lots of good info here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome! Lots of good stuff on here. Enjoy!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from just North of Mississauga ...


----------



## XFIREN (Mar 16, 2014)

Snow said:


> Welcome to the forum from just North of Mississauga ...


Thanks Snow, have you been RVing for long?


----------

